# What I'll bring to the gig this Saturday



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm playing a show at a local tavern this Saturday. It's a great old rock and roll room I've played many times stretching back more than 25 years. I guess it seats around 300.

This is what I'll use on stage.

MIM Strat wth a Carvin pick up harness (Hum-Sing-Sing)
MIM Tele with EMGs
FrankenJackson (A guitar I built from E-bay parts, my number one guitar)
Ibanez acoustic electric AEG10E BK
Godin A8 electric mandolin
Korg Digital stage piano
Assorted Hohner harmonicas

The electric guitars will run through a Vox Tonelab LE and direct to the PA via a couple of active DIs. No amps are harmed in my rig.

The mandolin, acoustic and piano all run direct with individual DIs.


This is a home town show with lots of lights and great sound. Should be lots of fun.


Of course this goes without saying but there's nothing I'd love better than to meet a forum mate in the flesh. I've met probably six people in person who frequent this site. Always cool to put a face with the user name!
:food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Uhhhhhh, where?????


The Benny.

I fingured anyone considering would check my sites, but thanks for asking.

Sorry, folks, the "Benny" is a local unofficial name for the Alexanders Tavern, AKA the Alex, located on Market St in Brantford, On..

Honestly I've played more gigs there than anywhere else over the years.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The Benny.
> 
> I fingured anyone considering would check my sites, but thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Could this have been the Alexander Graham Bell Hotel in the early Seventies???...If so,...I've been there (35 yrs ago...shhhhh).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

simescan said:


> Could this have been the Alexander Graham Bell Hotel in the early Seventies???...If so,...I've been there (35 yrs ago...shhhhh).


No, I've played there also. The Bell was on Colborne St and has changed identities several times since it was last called the Bell. It was also a great rock room for many years.


No this room was once called the New Benoit hotel (The Benny) and later the Alexanders Tavern. These days they call it the Alex. It's on Market St.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

It's gonna be cold loading & unloading all that gear...LOL
have fun at your gig
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> It's gonna be cold loading & unloading all that gear...LOL
> have fun at your gig
> cheers
> RIFF



That's just the stage gear. We do have to set up a PA and lighting rig as well.
It's a ground floor load in though and we know where everything goes.

Thanks. I expect we'll have lots of fun.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mike,...enjoy your gig...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> If I was playing that room, I'd bring:
> 
> Fender American Ash Telecaster (my No. 1)
> Fender MIM Telecaster with Bigsby
> ...


Looks reasonable. My list is a bit longer because I play a variety of instruments in each set. I use three electrics because my main guitar is FR equipped and the other guitars give me some open tuning options I need as well as acting as back ups (just in case).

A Tele man I see. Can't find any fault with that.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

bring people


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

a Pack of Wolves said:


> bring people


I play for those who come.

I prefer large crowds, but I'm not inclined to beat the bushes to convince people to come out. That's someone else's job.

Having said that, we generally do well.

I'll enjoy playing whether there's 20 or 300.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This it what it looks like


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Great looking stage setup, but I'm not too sure about the Blue Mohawk. :smile:

I also have a Godin A8 mando. I'm surprised we don't see more of them in use.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steeler said:


> Great looking stage setup, but I'm not too sure about the Blue Mohawk. :smile:
> 
> I also have a Godin A8 mando. I'm surprised we don't see more of them in use.


LOL

I never noticed that before,

Yeah the Godin is a heck on a mandolin. What surprises me is how natural and "acousticky" it sounds. Frankly I thought (for some reason) it might sound more electric.

It responds well to vigorous playing as well. Solid and well made.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool thread! Btw, Tommyknockers is a fantastic band name!

Paul...Brantford was never "the hub of the universe" when I lived there, but I was still a choirboy and The Great One was still in peewee. 

Milkman...I half envy you, half shudder at the work, LOL! Sometimes all I take is one guitar and a briefcase (nursing home gigs), and other times multiple guitars, amps, cases or accessories, pieces of PA, stands, etc (bars, parties, dances etc). Either way it's about the music. By the time we're playing Zeppelin in nursing homes we'll be living in one.

My current little rock combo has a music major teacher on vocals/drums/keys, a music store owner on bass, and a private music teacher on guitars. Sure makes communication a lot easier when everyone knows the language.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL,

There's only one "Great One" from Brantford (my wife's cousin BTW).

I knew the write up was coming of course as I spoke to the columnist at the show.

Yeah it's a lot of work, considering how busy I am at work.

For instance, I was in Nashville on business Monday ~ Wednesday. I arrived home at almost 1:00 Am this morning and was back in the office at 7:30 Am. I'll go straight from work to set up for a show in Guelph (doing sound). Tomorrow morning I drive to Detroit. Tomorrow night I do sound until 1:00 Am after which I'll tear down, load out and drive home. It's like that pretty much every week.

But I seem to be surviving it. I'll have a break in January.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

You must get up to Montreal Mike to see my new Larry Vay.

Gig went well?

Of course it did, because you prepare and practice.:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> You must get up to Montreal Mike to see my new Larry Vay.
> 
> Gig went well?
> 
> Of course it did, because you prepare and practice.:smile:



Hey Lindsay,

Yeah it went well. The crowd was a but smaller than normal. We had a bit of a blizzard (first of the year) and it was all over the tube for most of the day so that didn't help. The band played well though. Lots of requests for my own tunes wich was particularly gratifying.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Hey Lindsay,
> 
> Yeah it went well. The crowd was a but smaller than normal. We had a bit of a blizzard (first of the year) and it was all over the tube for most of the day so that didn't help. The band played well though. Lots of requests for my own tunes wich was particularly gratifying.




The sound gig I did last night was good. They were pleased enough to pay me an extra 25%. That's pretty significant. 22 hour day though, between work and the gig. You pay a price.


----------

